# Beware of the Devil Horse!!!!



## Theantiquetiger (Sep 26, 2011)

This thing was wondering around my backyard.  It is huge, about 3" long  (6.6cm), and that is a medium size one. I was trying to piss him off  because when they get threatened, they flare out their wings, which are  blood red. He didn't want to have anything to do with me.


----------



## bigboi3 (Sep 26, 2011)

Where's the photo?


----------



## Theantiquetiger (Sep 26, 2011)

bigboi3 said:


> Where's the photo?


Do yu not see it?  I see it.  Hmmm?


----------



## Overread (Sep 26, 2011)

bigboi - I can see the photo which means its likely that your current network is blocking images from the host of the photos (appears to be another photography forum if you rightclick and check the url) if you're at work its likely similar for some other image hosts online as well.

As for the photos its certainly a big bug, but they look a little soft around the details - out of interest what was the setup and settings you used for the photo?


----------



## Theantiquetiger (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't have that info with me, but if I remember correctly, it was 300 zoom, 1/400 5.6 ISO 400 (maybe 800), tripod mounted but no remote button.


----------



## Theantiquetiger (Sep 26, 2011)

OK, I have the info now

The first shot settings were ISO 800, 1/400, F5.6, 220 focal length

The second shot settings were ISO 800, 1/400, F5.0, 220 Focal length 				

Both shot in live view, 10X focus on the eyes


----------



## Theantiquetiger (Sep 27, 2011)

[h=2][/h] 		       			 				 					
OK, went out today, bought some macro filters for my lens.  Luckily, the subject is still around 				









​


----------



## sweetp (Sep 30, 2011)

great closeups! i love the detail on the antennae

*dental clinics in mexico tijuana dental clinic mexico dental vacation*


----------

